# Hi - Just bought JCM900 100w 4102 combo



## stoma

Hi everyone 

I played in a band in los angeles in the eighties / 90s, played some nice shows and had a great time. Never had enough money for nice gear and it was a real struggle keeping things up and running. Now after 25years away I'm starting to play again, and this time have a little bit more to invest in what is now a passion rather than a career 

So I was luck enough to recently get a 2003 les paul goldtop ri which is a beast! Wanted an amp under 1 grand and only a marshall could be paired with goldie. 

Went to GC and there was a 100w dsl 2000 with 1960 cab for 1200. Sounded good but had to really crank it to get the tubes humming. Ended up getting a JCM900 100w 4102 combo yesterday and seems great so far (havent jammed w others yet)

Hope I did the right thing not getting the half stack...so many opinions on this sight it's got me worried.

Anyway I hope to learn alot here and am grateful for this forum

Thanks


----------



## tonyl

Hello stoma, welcome.

P.S:

Your username in greeks means "mouth"


----------



## poeman33

Welcome Stoma.

As long as you got the one you preferred, that's all that matters.


----------



## JSJ900

Congrats. If you like the combo, that's all that counts. You can always put a 4x12 or 2x12 under it.


----------



## tubes

Welcome stoma,

If you got that amp for a decent price you should be happy.

Seems that a lot of Marshall players don't much like the 900 Dual Reverbs. 
On the other hand, others (a few on this forum) will say (and _demonstrate_) that you just need to get to know how to use them.

I'm thinking about getting a Dual Reverb 100W head at present - because they are the cheapest 100W Marshall valve amp I'm likely to see for sale where I live.

As said in another post, if it's needed you can plug into an extra 2x12, or a 4x12 or TWO 4x12s any time.

It's really worth trying:
My 50W JCM sounds very nice through my box of 4 Emminence speakers - it's not even a Marshall box.

Meanwhile, if you have a combo, you can enjoy the benefits of getting to rehearsal or small venues without needing to hire a big van or risk back injury.

___

Could you describe your LP?
I don't know LPs very well, but any time I see words that remind me of a Goldtop with P90s a terrible lust rises up from deep inside me....


----------



## MartyStrat54

Glad to have you. See you on the boards.


----------



## stoma

tubes said:


> Welcome stoma,
> 
> If you got that amp for a decent price you should be happy.
> 
> Seems that a lot of Marshall players don't much like the 900 Dual Reverbs.
> On the other hand, others (a few on this forum) will say (and _demonstrate_) that you just need to get to know how to use them.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Dual Reverb 100W head at present - because they are the cheapest 100W Marshall valve amp I'm likely to see for sale where I live.
> 
> As said in another post, if it's needed you can plug into an extra 2x12, or a 4x12 or TWO 4x12s any time.
> 
> It's really worth trying:
> My 50W JCM sounds very nice through my box of 4 Emminence speakers - it's not even a Marshall box.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you have a combo, you can enjoy the benefits of getting to rehearsal or small venues without needing to hire a big van or risk back injury.
> 
> ___
> 
> Could you describe your LP?
> I don't know LPs very well, but any time I see words that remind me of a Goldtop with P90s a terrible lust rises up from deep inside me....



Hi--Thanks for the recommendations!
The Gold top is a dream--even though I own it I still Lust after it!
It is not the p90s sadly though but Burstbucker Humbuckers

Gibson.com: Gibson Custom 1957 Les Paul Goldtop VOS

I think this is it

Thanks again

stoma


----------



## jvm210guy

JCM900 4100 user here....
Love it!


----------



## Australian

stoma said:


> Hope I did the right thing not getting the half stack...so many opinions on this sight it's got me worried.
> 
> Anyway I hope to learn alot here and am grateful for this forum
> 
> Thanks



Howdy. Dont be worried. They are personal opinions. The 900 kicks asss!!!


----------



## stoma

Australian said:


> Howdy. Dont be worried. They are personal opinions. The 900 kicks asss!!!


----------



## stoma

jvm210guy said:


> JCM900 4100 user here....
> Love it!



Thanks so much for the encouragement


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Welcome Aboard


----------



## stoma

chuckharmonjr said:


> Welcome Aboard



thanks..


----------



## Sebat

Howdy!


----------



## tubes

> The Gold top is a dream--even though I own it I still Lust after it!
> It is not the p90s sadly though but Burstbucker Humbuckers
> Gibson.com: Gibson Custom 1957 Les Paul Goldtop VOS



Nice guitar!


----------



## bugnut

Hi. I am considering buying this combo amp but I need to know if the effects loop is series or parallel. Can anyone provide me this information? Thanks!


----------



## dedecaster

Hi, I got one 4102 since 5 y.
I'd't know series/parallel but I can tell you it work very well with anyting I can plug in.

Just plug a jumper and it become a kinda boost switch.


----------



## bugnut

hey dedecaster. the amp has a serial loop so i bought it. i'm very happy with it since i put an eq in the loop to kill the harshness. appears as though the the tsl's have parallel loops and these have serial loops which are good for using the 4cm with my GT-10.


----------

